# My first 10 gallon planted Aquarium



## box1992 (May 17, 2013)

Hey guys so I decided to start a 10 gallon, trying the iwagumi style. Any suggestions would be very helpful. It is going to be low light. Here is a picture to start. I am also using flourite


----------



## John_C (Dec 17, 2007)

*Ohh*

What kind of lighting are you using?? I'd get a single Power compact bulb then for a 10g.. Or HO T5...


----------



## box1992 (May 17, 2013)

I cannot afford expensive lighting, I am thinking of just getting a clamp lamp or something


----------



## GAT (Oct 8, 2011)

It will work fine. When you buy a clamp lamp make sure to check the maximum wattage for that fixture. Ideally you will need something that can handle 26watt but something less than that is okay too. what are you planning to grow?


----------



## box1992 (May 17, 2013)

Ye I am looking for something giving atleast 2.5 wpg. I am thinking a foreground plant for sure. Debating between dwarf hairgrass or flame moss. Maybe both with one in the back in a certain section and letting it grow a bit taller. Not sure about other plants. Any suggestions? Same with the current layout


----------



## Mlevi (Jan 28, 2012)

box1992 said:


> Ye I am looking for something giving atleast 2.5 wpg.


If you ain't going the PC route, You might want to look up a brooder lamp and 6500K CFL setup. If you got hookups in the states, brooder lamps are mostly cheaper there than here. It gives you a polished parabolic reflector of sorts, and also the ceramic socket is designed to handle heat, so its safer. If you don't mind the 'jetsons' look, its a good place to start until u find the light of your choice.

http://www.walmart.com/ip/Bayco-10.5-Brooder-Clamp-Light/14003468

Al.


----------



## box1992 (May 17, 2013)

where can I get that in Canada? Preferably a store


----------



## Mlevi (Jan 28, 2012)

box1992 said:


> where can I get that in Canada? Preferably a store


Seen em at home hardware, but the price is like $25 or thereabouts. If you're gonna pay that price, might as well jus' go with a full solution instead of DIY. The price differential is huge between here and states on this item. The other choice is, just get one o' those clamp lamps that go for like $9-10 at canadian tire etc, and screw in a 6500K spiral.

Al.


----------



## GAT (Oct 8, 2011)

box1992 said:


> where can I get that in Canada? Preferably a store


I got mine from home depot for about $17. Its pretty good and you can easily add 26W CFL light.


----------



## box1992 (May 17, 2013)

Is this one fine?

http://www.homedepot.com/p/Commercial-Electric-150-Watt-Incandescent-Clamp-Light-CE-300PDQ/100354511


----------



## Mlevi (Jan 28, 2012)

box1992 said:


> Is this one fine?
> 
> http://www.homedepot.com/p/Commercial-Electric-150-Watt-Incandescent-Clamp-Light-CE-300PDQ/100354511


that's the US site though.
Canadian is:

http://www.homedepot.ca/product/aluminum-reflector-brooder-clamp-light-150-10-1-2-inch/969081

http://www.homedepot.ca/product/aluminum-reflector-clamp-light-150-8-1-2-inch/969737

Either of those would work on a tight budget, until your options are expanded.

Al.


----------



## box1992 (May 17, 2013)

Oh awesome, looks like I will just get the second one. Should I have a cover for the tank? Will the fish jump? Or will I be fine without a cover


----------



## Mlevi (Jan 28, 2012)

box1992 said:


> Oh awesome, looks like I will just get the second one. Should I have a cover for the tank? Will the fish jump? Or will I be fine without a cover


Without a covering, there is always the risk of fish jumping.

For a ten gal size, your brooder lamp will be covering a good portion of the opening. For mine, I measured the size, and then looked for busted photo frames at goodwill stores which still had their glass intact, and also at dollar stores. Removed the frame, covered the edges of the glass with masking tape, and that was my hood for less than $2.00. (I got that tip right here on this site ) You won't be covering the entire opening, so an approx size works, as long as either the length or the breadth is more than the tank size.

Good luck!

Al.


----------



## box1992 (May 17, 2013)

Mlevi said:


> Without a covering, there is always the risk of fish jumping.
> 
> For a ten gal size, your brooder lamp will be covering a good portion of the opening. For mine, I measured the size, and then looked for busted photo frames at goodwill stores which still had their glass intact, and also at dollar stores. Removed the frame, covered the edges of the glass with masking tape, and that was my hood for less than $2.00. (I got that tip right here on this site ) You won't be covering the entire opening, so an approx size works, as long as either the length or the breadth is more than the tank size.
> 
> ...


Wow, great idea. I think I have some glass in my garage as well. Can probably use that


----------

